# Weaver height adapter



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

I plan to mount a green laser light on top of my scope using a scope tube to weaver mount. The problem is that the bell of my scope is large enough to slightly obstruct the laser beam, making the light pattern appear like a partial phase of the moon. Do they make some sort of a "male-female" weaver base adapter that would simply raise my light a 1/2 inch or so, or is there another simple option? This is on a bolt action rifle so adding a picatinny rail isn't really an option.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Google.... mini riser.I'm not sure if weaver and picatinny are compatible or not.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Shop around on the prices, I found a pair for like $6 each a year or so ago.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you, that got me on the right track. Never thought to use the "riser" search term.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

And yes, Weaver and picatinny mounts are functionally interchangeable.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Once again youngdon is on top of it. I've seen the prices on these range from $7 to $35. All depends on where you shop around for them.


----------

